# Cole & lola puppies



## whitepoodles

Our lovely girl "Lola" delivered her puppies on Monday, Aug. 24th. 

The proud father is our boy "Cole".

7 white pups were born, 4 girls and 3 boys. Weight between 13 and 16 ounces. Each gained 2.5 ounces in 2 days.

All are healthy, robust and pretty, with beautiful black pigment


----------



## cheryl4237

Ohhh, they are all so beautiful!!!! Congratulations


----------



## roxy25

Big congrats onn a healthy litter I can not wait to see how they turn out !


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Beautiful pigment! I love your whelping room! Congrats on the healthy litter!


----------



## Teffy

Congratulations, I love your whelping room too, so clean, organized, bright and warm. I love the picture with Lola and the one with the babe doing a 'hooray' pose. You and Lola must be very tired. 

Your babies are adorable whitepoodles, woo hoo whitepoodles! Can't wait to see them grow up into bouncing fur balls. Keep posting pictures please!


----------



## taxtell

You figured it out! GO YOU!! 

Adorable puppies, congratulations!
What a pristine nursing room you have, you should be proud.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Such sweet babies! Thanks for sharing - I look forward to watching them grow


----------



## jak

They're here!
Omg cute! 
I can wait to see how they develop and see some stacked pics once they are older!
I love how their pigment is coming in already


----------



## fjm

Congratulations to all three of you - Lola, Cole and you! They sound like healthy, thriving pups, as well as being beautiful. I too look forward to lots of photos over the coming weeks.


----------



## Vibrant

Wonderful litter, Ora! Congratulations!


----------



## jcwinks

your poodle nursery looks so wonderfully clean and nice!!
And of course, the cute puppies!


----------



## Olie

I am having puppy envy!! They are just beautiful, I just love your dogs


----------



## taxtell

This is completely feeding my Puppy Fever. :baby:


----------



## KalaMama

So precious! Love the photos


----------



## CelticKitti

What little bundles of Joy!! I can't wait to see them grow up. Congrats Ora! And they have the same Birthday as Mia, just a year younger!


----------



## schpeckie

What beautiful Babies! I love the room you have them in!


----------



## Reesmom

What sweet babies!!! So precious. Congratulations.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

*I want them all!!!*

Congrats Ora, I am glad everyone is doing so well. I love, love, love puppy breath, wish I was there!


----------



## *tina*

Looks like they will be gorgeous!


----------



## whitepoodles

Thank you EVERYONE ! 

Very nice comments and much appreciated.
Thier tails and dewclaws will be done at my vet's this eve at 8:00 p.m.
I always get so nervous when I have to take them to the vet but know all will be fine.

I will post more photos as they mature. 

The nursery room is adjacent to our master bedroom and is one of the four rooms in our home.

When pups are 4 weeks old and able to stand on their feet and are semi weaned we move them to a 10 foot by 4 foot enclosure in the family room overlooking our backyard/garden and it is there that they stay until they are 9 weeks old and going to their forever homes following temperament and conformation evaulation.

This is our post 4 weeks old set up in our family room.


----------



## Jelena

Congrats! Wish them all the luck in the world!
I've seen Cole's photos, he is breathtaking!


----------



## fcmorel77

So adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Chagall's mom

What a "labor of love," for you and your lovely Lola. I hope all went well for the babies at the vet for their dew claws and tails. They certainly couldn't have a more wonderful start in life than in your pristine nursery and under your devoted care. The world's a happier place just knowing that pretty litter is now in it. Congratulations!


----------



## pudel luv

Seven little snowflakes in the summertime! Congrats, Ora! 
They are BEAUTIFUL. Lola looks like a wonderful mom. 
Surely, Cole is the proud papa as well. 
Looking forward to many photos as they mature .


----------



## spoospirit

_So many beautiful white babies!! Congratulations on your lovely litter. I love their room; so happy and organized. Someday I am going to have an white spoo to show.
_


----------



## tintlet

Love those pens!!! I had 2 of them ( 16 panels) but sold 1 when we moved. regret it now!! so easy to clean and the pups can't climb them 

we started doing tails/dews at 1 day old and found it was much easier on them.

Congratulations again!!! Lovely little piglets


----------



## apoodleaday

Beautiful dogs, beautiful babies, and a pristine whelping room. Those little bundles have it made!
Can't wait to see how the grow. Love their puppy chub and those cute black noses!


----------



## furmom

Congratulations. I love the photos of them at this stage and look forward to seeing them grow. Your nursery room is amazing.


----------



## kimstm

Such beautifl pups and a wonderful set up. Very impressive!!!


----------



## Locket

Send a little girl my way!! Can't wait to see them grow!

Congratulations!


----------



## wishpoo

Congratulations Ora !!!!

May all of the puppies grow to be strong and healthy and live looooooooong and happy lives !!!! :beauty:

Your nursery is obviously prepared with so much love and you took care of every little detail : ))) - those puppies are definitely lucky babies !!!!

Wishing you at least 3 champions from that cute bunch : ))) !!!!


----------



## whitepoodles

Thank you *ALL* for your wonderful comments and warm wishes.

It does take alot of work and dedication to doing it right, but , when one has a passion for something they trully love,they are at their best and do it 150%.

I always put myself in my clients' position and try to think how I would feel if it was me buying a puppy.

We were at the vet's tonight doing tails and dewclaws... everything went smoothly and the pups were done in a jiffy, and back home to be with mom.

I would love to be able to do my own tails and dewclaws but am too afraid I would make a mistake.. 

BTW, does anyone here do their own tails and dewclaws and if so, can you let me know how you do them? 

Will update with more photos as they mature.

Puppies are sending "puppy breath" to you all.


----------



## flyingduster

I've been loving the photos on facebook, it is great to see them here too!!!! Ohh, I am jealous of the new puppy owners-to-be though!!!!!!!!


----------



## amerique2

How adorable they all are! And, I, too, love seeing your whelping room and nursery. It is an education to see how you have everything organized. Inspiring! 

Glad the tails and dew claws are done and they are back with Lola. Know you're glad it's over. 

Please keep us supplied with puppy pics in the weeks to come.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! They are simply stunning! They look like little Polar Bear cubs. Their pigment is divine!!! Way to go Cole and Lola!


----------



## Trillium

What a lovely litter and a lovely set up congrats.


----------



## whitepoodles

Thanks guys for the lovely comments.
I have gotten up this a.m. and took the dogs out.. Cole refused (for some reason) to follow the girls out and put his breaks right in front of the puppy nursery room. 

He usually loves to go out and play outdoors, not this time.. He just found a good moment when Lola was not with her puppies and entered the puppy room, sniffed and wagged his tail wildly and then sat right in front of the whelping box in a Sphynx position and looked like: Oh well I am guarding my babies.. LOL

Took some photos of this and will post.

Lucky for Cole Lola was not around or he would of gotten that black nose of his chipped for sure. She is very protective of her youngs especially when they are so young and eases a bit when they are 2.5-3 weeks old, then she feels less threatened when the other dogs come in to visit the pups while she is there.


----------



## cbrand

Congratulations. Here's hoping that your new Special is in the bunch.


----------



## whitepoodles

Carol:

Thank you .

This litter is different than most I have bred before.

These puppies seem to be built like tanks, they are full bodied so I am hoping something nice comes out of this litter.

While I have you on line I wanted to ask you a question.

Both Cole and Lola are clear for VwD, yet when these pups were born , when cutting the umbilical cords even after clamping them most have bled more than usual. I did manage at the end to stop the bleeding but was wondering why would this be with BOTH sire and dam clear for VwD ?

Not worried since both are Vwd Clear but just wondering....

Same happened when their tails were docked. Although the bleeding stopped almost immediately I never had any puppy in my many years of breeding even bleed a tad when this procedure was done.

Any ideas why this happened.


----------



## meghf

Whitepoodles- Love the puppy pics!! They are so cute. I started searching for a spoo breeder a few months back and stumbled upon your website and have drooled over your dogs ever since. I never put together that Whitepoodles on here and the breeder that makes me want to move to Canada were the same person until this post with your pups (in my defense, I haven't been very active on the board because of a move this summer). 

Thanks so much for sharing your pics and for raising such gorgeous dogs! I'm nowhere near ready for a spoo of my own (just enjoying the family spoo for now) but when I'm ready a year or two from now I will definitely be emailing you! (Any chance you ship to Georgia)?


----------



## whitepoodles

Meghf:

Thanks for the nice comments.

As for shipping to GA, in general most of my out of town clients fly/drive to pick up their puppies, but I have on occasion shipped to people who were unable to come , but only if weather permitted.

In the dead of winter or during very hot summer months I will not take a risk Also most airlines now refuse to ship livestock during certain periods so there is not much choice in the matter. Some will not consider shipping livestock at all.

I like Northwestern alot as well as Air Canada. I also used Continental with positive results. I had a very bad experience once with Delta and never will use them again.

Years ago I sent a bitch to California to be bred and called to give them the waybill number to find out if the bitch arrived. They said NO bitch on the plane, I panicked freaked was so devastated. 

My husband made a huge fuss and finally we got to the bottom of what went wrong. 

Instead of listing the shipment as LIVE ANIMAL they put PACKAGE, 
When I found that out and this was 1/2 hour after the plane landed , I went to pick up my girl.. I was FURIOUS at them for putting me in such a state of panic and making the mistake in listing a live animal as a package :bird:

I marched huffed and puffed into the office to release my bitch from customs then went back to where I had to pay for her transport back home and told them IF you think I will be paying you for what you put me through you are wrong.. They LOL were so embarrased and worried , they released my bitch and told me I do not need to pay the $360.00 (I remember it quite vividly) for her return flight.

The point is that I would have rather pay double that amount not to go through what Delta put me through. Ever since then I carefully select my airlines and talk to other breeders who shipped and their views on each airline they used.


During the summer Georgia is a wooden stove and extremely humid. This can pose a threat to any puppy flying to this destination.

The most periods I would consider shipping by air is end of March to mid June and then begining of September to end of November. 

Back to breeding, I am only breeding one maybe 2 litters per year, I will be breeding my boy Cole to my girl Emmy in summer of 2011 and will have whites, blacks and blues.


----------



## cbrand

whitepoodles said:


> Both Cole and Lola are clear for VwD, yet when these pups were born , when cutting the umbilical cords even after clamping them most have bled more than usual. I did manage at the end to stop the bleeding but was wondering why would this be with BOTH sire and dam clear for VwD ?
> 
> Not worried since both are Vwd Clear but just wondering....
> 
> Same happened when their tails were docked. Although the bleeding stopped almost immediately I never had any puppy in my many years of breeding even bleed a tad when this procedure was done.
> 
> Any ideas why this happened.


I think some dogs just have poorer than average clotting function. 

My Sabrina is like this. When she had her Bloat surgery the vet told me that she bled for longer than was typical. He wanted to know if I had ever had her tested for VWB. (She is clear.) Sabrina has always been like this and I never thought too much about it. Before I went to a dremel, I always had to make sure to keep styptic powder on hand when I clipped nails. If I nicked her, her toe nail would just keep on bleeding and wouldn't stop. Sabrina's breeder said that this was common with her dogs so I'm guessing that there is a familial low clotting factor. 

There are other reasons for poor clotting, but I don't think you would see them in puppies this young. Just send all your puppy buyers home with a jar of Quik Stop.


----------



## Feralpudel

Was Lola taking a fish oil supplement? That can increase bleeding times.


----------



## whitepoodles

Carol:
Thank you very much. I was so worried yet could not explain why they were bleeding more than any of my other pups which basically have never literally shed a drop when their dewclaws/tails were docked/cut.. and these pups inspite of having both parents clear for VwD have bled but eventually stopped.

The bleeding per umbilical cord was stronger than the bleeding they had when their tails were docked. They shed a few drops but then stopped without styptic powder.

LOL that is too funny about sending the pups to their home with a quickstop jar..  I can just about see the faces of the clients when I give them the quick stop


----------



## whitepoodles

Feralpudel;115953 said:


> Was Lola taking a fish oil supplement? That can increase bleeding times.


FeralPOodle:

YES, as a matter of fact I give all my dogs fish oil (wild salmon oil 1000 mg./day) and their diet is also based on Salmon and veggies with grains. (FROMM)

This is very interesting, I am going to google it.. 

See.... so many things we breeders can learn from others on this forum. thanks.


----------



## meghf

Thanks for all the info re: shipping pups! That is definitely a scary story and I don't blame you for not using Delta anymore. Stick with what's worked! It's good to know you don't rule out shipping completely, that means I don't have to move to Canada! 

Thanks again for the info and pics, can't wait to see more as these little guys get bigger.


----------



## whitepoodles

LOLOL you dont have to move to Canada. I most likely would of loved to live in Georgia where there is NO snow and 30 below zero (Celcius) temperature. BRRRR. I envy you guys who live near an ocean or a warm place.
You would not want our winters.

But.. there is a big plus to our very cold winters.. the South folks are jealous of our northern folks when it comes to poodle coat, 

Poodles grow much better coat in very cold weather than in warmer one.. I have heard that poodles who live in very cold climates have a much better coat quality/texture than ones that live in warmer places.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

whitepoodles said:


> LOLOL you dont have to move to Canada. I most likely would of loved to live in Georgia where there is NO snow and 30 below zero (Celcius) temperature. BRRRR. I envy you guys who live near an ocean or a warm place.
> You would not want our winters.
> 
> But.. there is a big plus to our very cold winters.. the South folks are jealous of our northern folks when it comes to poodle coat,
> 
> Poodles grow much better coat in very cold weather than in warmer one.. I have heard that poodles who live in very cold climates have a much better coat quality/texture than ones that live in warmer places.


But I'd bet they would marvel at the beauty of our autumns. Cannot beat this part of the world in fall can you??


----------



## Feralpudel

whitepoodles said:


> Feralpudel;115953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Lola taking a fish oil supplement? That can increase bleeding times.
> 
> 
> 
> FeralPOodle:
> 
> YES, as a matter of fact I give all my dogs fish oil (wild salmon oil 1000 mg./day) and their diet is also based on Salmon and veggies with grains. (FROMM)
Click to expand...

It seems to mainly be an issue in humans at pretty high doses (e.g., 5000 a day). But it might have made a little bit of difference on the margin. On the other hand, all that DHA was probably very good for those little puppy brains! 

Congrats on the lovely, healthy litter!


----------



## Olie

whitepoodles said:


> LOLOL you dont have to move to Canada. I most likely would of loved to live in Georgia where there is NO snow and 30 below zero (Celcius) temperature. BRRRR. I envy you guys who live near an ocean or a warm place.
> You would not want our winters.


Poodles playing on the beach is amazing even if some won't get in LOL. I do not miss the winters of Pennsylvania, just my family so we visit often.


----------



## Feralpudel

meghf said:


> It's good to know you don't rule out shipping completely, that means I don't have to move to Canada!


I flew up to Canada to pick up my puppy. He was a good sized standard at 10.5 weeks, but still squeezed into the Sherpa and rode in the cabin with me. I was a nervous wreck even then, which isn't like me.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

I'm sorry to have missed this post initially somehow. I just have to say what BEAUTIFUL puppies Whitepoodles! Truly a remarkable achievement.


----------



## partial2poodles

7 is a nice litter. And nice even males to females....not like 6 boys and one girl....or all girls, no boys. Is mom eating well? and what might you be giving as an "extra" to up the milk production? By the way, congratulations. I love having puppies but its also super stressful to me...maybe not at this age, but in a few weeks, it gets messier and noisier....but also much cuter!


----------



## whitepoodles

Thaks again *everyone* again , for the nice comments and wishes.

I am thoroughly enjoying these little ice white black pigmented oinkers.
they are HUMONGOUS.. I dont believe I have ever bred a litter with such size puppies but I wont complain... LOL

I cant wait to get up in the morning and go and snuggle to each of them smelling their puppy breath.. 

OK OK, I will dispense since I know that some of you have puppy fever.. LOL
so I will post some more pix here to quench the puppy fix.. 

For me having and raising puppies is the best thing in life.


----------



## SnorPuddel

Ora, such wonderful white pups, with such nice dark pigment...
You will have to count puppies after I visit in October, but then again these guys are so big, they will not fit in my pocket


----------



## whitepoodles

SnorPuddel;116276 said:


> Ora, such wonderful white pups, with such nice dark pigment...
> You will have to count puppies after I visit in October, but then again these guys are so big, they will not fit in my pocket


LOL Lisa I would have to wont I  

You know I will be keeping a puppy for you out of Cole and Emmy's 2011 breeding, so you can have your own Cole baby next year.

And.. I cant wait to finally see you (again) soon.


----------



## whitepoodles

The puppies have now progressed from fat white rolly pollys to Beached Beluga whales. 

6 days old here. Time sure flies.


----------



## partial2poodles

I can REALLY see the difference from ICE whites and what I thought was my white puppy out of an all dark litter. Lots of difference. This puppy is now 7 months old and is really pretty white, no cream ear fur. But yours are so goreous. That's what I want next.


----------



## whitepoodles

Partial2Poodles;

When a puppy is born if they are white all over with a slight darkish(orangy golden tinge) then they will be considered cream.

They may lighten to almost white when they mature, but still if they were born with a bit of a color deviation along side their backs or on the ear feathers they should be registered as creams.

If pups are born totally white, no coat color variation, no tinges of yellow/cream/orangy hues then they are considered white, and are registered as whites.

In Europe for example there is no such thing as Cream.. All creams dark or light or ice whites are considered whites (only).. They register both whites and creams under white only. 

Since my puppies out of Cole and Lola have no cream hues on their coats and since both, Lola's and Cole's dam and sire are white, these puppies are considered whites and will be registered as such.

I forgot to mention that when you have puppies out of a black and white breeding or two creams, you can not really produce an ice white puppy, only creams, dark or light ones.


----------



## whitepoodles

partial2poodles said:


> I can REALLY see the difference from ICE whites and what I thought was my white puppy out of an all dark litter. Lots of difference. This puppy is now 7 months old and is really pretty white, no cream ear fur. But yours are so goreous. That's what I want next.


Partial2Poodles:

I would consider your puppy a VERY light cream.. more like a creamy white... I dont mind the light cream but I dont particularly care for the creams that have several orangy spots on their hocks and sides of body or very different hue to the ear feathers... I prefer either a dark cream all over or a light cream all over but not big differences in coat color on different spots on the body including the ear feathers.. BUt that is a prefence and has nothing to do with the quality of the dog or its health and temperament , the latter, which are most important anyway.


----------



## partial2poodles

I know all those things, but most of my dog grooming clients dont. They all think white is white. That last litter was an OOPS litter, hence no registrations. I PREFER ice whites to creams, now that I really know the difference. 10 years ago, when I bought my black female, I chose her because her sisters were an ugly dirty cream with tear stained faces....but her siblings and mother were black. She is the one who gave birth to silvers, blues and this one little cream female after we went to bed and thought they were all born. Her sonogram and x rays showed 4 pups...and in the morning we came down to #5 who was a cream. I really want a little "Walker" the ice white toy being shown by Kaz Hosaka right now. He is a stunning little fella.


----------



## whitepoodles

Partial2Poodles:

I agree most consumers do not know the difference between ice whites and creams.. Some in our breed even say there is no such thing as ice white but label them very light creams.
Kaz's toy is absolutely drop dead gorgeous, the japaneese breeder produces to die for toys and I can only imagine how much he is selling them for.

Regarding tear staining, I have never experienced any of this in both Lola and Cole.. At times I forget to clean the corner of their eyes in the a.m. and they never tear.. May sound untrue, but it is, they never tear and do not produce that orangy stain that some do. 

It also happened to me , once only that after I whelped 10 pups I was positive she finished. I proceeded to subcutaneously give the Oxytocin cleaned up and went to bed. In the morning I woke up to puppy # 11, healthy content, dry and nursing. LOL


----------



## *tina*

Oh your puppies are even MORE gorgeous. Ice white is exactly what the husband and I are looking for in our next poodle. Of course, we prefer the minis as far as size goes, otherwise I would be harrassing him to let me get one


----------



## whitepoodles

Tina:

Thanks.

I also like minis alot.. I never thought I would say this but I really do.
The love for minis started with a beautiful jet black female by the name of Salsa who was owned by my handler Jenn. Salsa's sire was # 1 mini in Canada two consecutive years. His name is Springsteen. Lovely dog healthy and today is nearly 11 yrs. old.
Salsa now is 3 yrs. old. 

When my handler was busy with Cole she asked me to take Salsa to my home, socialized her manage her coat and teach her the ropes.. and I did. A month after she was in my home sharing our house with our other standard poodles I fell so badly for her that I asked my handler if I can keep her which she allowed me to.

I love this little girl to bits.. She is a wonderful companion to me and my handler bred her and I whelped and raised the litter for her following which she came to my house picked her puppies up and took them to her home in Ontario. 

It was very hard for me to part with Salsa and so I told my handler I will be more than willing at my expense to whelp and raise the litter etc.. and I did.

Now that I see how wonderful miniatures are I asked my handler if she will be willing to transfre Salsa to my ownership with CKC papers and all and she agreed.

I will be breeding Salsa sometime in end of October to a beautiful miniature stud dog (black) who is now being shown/campaigned out west and will be having her puppies to raise sometime this winter. 

I am really looking forward to having her puppies again, she was a wonderful mom with her first litter, but it was my handler's litter, this one will be my litter under my kennel prefix.. so the love for standard poodles has now also extended to miniatures as well.

I never thought I would love to live with a mini but Salsa has changed all that.

My love will still be the standards but minis are just as wonderful..that is if they are sound and have great temperaments and disposition as does my girl Salsa.


----------



## *tina*

My love for poodles started in childhood with the movie "Oliver and Company" That was a gray/silver animated standard poodle name Georgette, but since then I always wanted a poodle. I fell in love with an apricot mini last summer right before we got our orders to Hawaii. When we got the orders to Hawaii, I passed her up, because we didn't feel it would be fair to a puppy to have to stay with my parents for 10 months (also not fair to my parents), so we waited. Found a nice breeder of blacks out here and fell in love with Captain. We are waiting on adding another poodle for now, and want an Ice White with dark pigment, so we'll have a black and white. Your puppies are JUST lovely. Thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## whitepoodles

Tina:
Captain looks adorable and so jet black.

I guess you are military, right , but could be wrong ?

Your decision to place your dog in a permanent home was a wise one and I am sure it must have been very hard for you but you thought of the dog's welfare which is the right thing to do.

Thank you for the nice comments Re: my puppies.

Well officially the oinkers DOUBLED thier weight today at 7 days old. 

They usually double their weight in the first 10 days since birth but these pups are on a mission.. LOLOL  they will be putting a big dent in their owners' pockets and will definitely love their groceries.. HA HA


----------



## whitepoodles

Here are the "Oinkers" at 1 week old.

They certainly love their groceries )

Mom and pups are doing great and I cant wait to see them open their eyes in about 4-5 days.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

whitepoodles said:


> Here are the "Oinkers" at 1 week old.
> 
> They certainly love their groceries )
> 
> Mom and pups are doing great and I cant wait to see them open their eyes in about 4-5 days.


They are beautiful, roly poly little pork chops. I cannot wait to see their eyes open too!!


----------



## Olie

Look at the hair and pigment WOW I am in love!


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie & Arreau 

Thanks... 

I found this litter has amazing (newborn) coats, they are harsh dense and were born curley (LOL) which is so unusual especially with white coats.

They take after their dad for sure, he has phenomenal coat. Jenn always said Cole is a white wearing a black's coat...

The pigment is another story. I did have nice pigment in my whites in previous litters, but never did I have puppies born literally with a jet black noses, ears and pads.


----------



## *tina*

I think they are going to beautiful! It's going to be so neat watching them get bigger


----------



## whitepoodles

Tina:

Had some comments from other breeders telling me they have beautiful heads and pigment. 
We will see, I never count my chickens before they hatch. 

They will open their eyes in circa 4-5 days and then by 4 weeks I can more or less know which head I like and dont like, although they go through soooo many changes until 8-9 weeks old and thereafter.

sometimes a so so puppy can turn out to be beautiful and a beautiful puppy falls apart.. 

I hope they turn out as nice as Lola's 2009 litter was.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I am in love with these puppies!

And Lola looks like such a good mommy!


----------



## Trillium

Oh they are growing so fast. I can't wait to see them with their eyes open


----------



## amerique2

It really is so much fun to follow these little puppies from day 1. They look like little angels with their eyes closed and sleeping. 

Do you weigh them daily at first? And do you tell them apart by their pink and blue spots and where they are located? What do you use to mark the puppies? I was wondering if it washes off later or you have to wait for it to grow off their coat. I guess you probably keep a journal of each litter so you can go back over things later. 

They are each precious in their own individual way. At what age can you say, "I think this puppy could be a show prospect"? 

Love seeing the photos and hearing about the puppies.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Congrats on your gorgeous litter! I love ice white poodles... honestly, i love ALOT of colors, but reds stay true to my heart. 
I love your set up, so clean and organized. Well done! 
Wishing your puppers a happy and healthy start at life. Can't wait to see them with their little eyes open!


----------



## roxy25

whitepoodles said:


> The pigment is another story. I did have nice pigment in my whites in previous litters, but never did I have puppies born literally with a jet black noses, ears and pads.


That is really cool ! Good pigment at birth , I heard that this could never happen with certain colors in poodles


----------



## Jelena

Perfect little sugar cubes!
I'm amazed with their pigmentation!


----------



## Rockporters

whitepoodles said:


> Regarding tear staining, I have never experienced any of this in both Lola and Cole.. At times I forget to clean the corner of their eyes in the a.m. and they never tear.. May sound untrue, but it is, they never tear and do not produce that orangy stain that some do.


The staining issue is interesting. Nat is a very very light cream. He had some staining when he was a puppy (not bad though) but grew out of it. Now at 15.5 his eyes are a gunky mess, although they don't stain.


----------



## whitepoodles

Thank you *ALL* again for nice comments.

*Amerique 2:*

I use acrylic non toxic paint I purchase at Wallmart in a small plastic tube. It washes immediately when you want it off and poses no danager or toxicity to the puppies.
The way I mark them is:
First born is male: I dab a blue dot of paint on his top of the head and put him in my journal as Blue Top Head.
If 2nd born is a female I put Pink Top Head.
If 3rd born is a female I put Pink Withers
If 4th born is a female I put Pink Mid Back
If 5th born is a Male I put Blue Withers
if 6th born is a male I put Blue Top Back
etc. etc... 
Sometimes I have a big litter 11-12 (ALAS LOLOL) and I run out of places to put the paint and end up putting it on either lt .or rt. ear or tip of tail
Once I had all blacks but one puppy which was white, so LOL obviously I didnt have to put anything on him he stood out..

I keep a long horizontal journal and scotch tape in on my wall facing the whelping box and close to the place where my scale and other puppy needs are so all that I need is at hand's reach and surrounds me comfortably, that I dont have to struggle and reach far.

I weight the puppies once per day, monitoring their weights for the first 10 days where they should double their birth weight (very important)

I also mark when I should start to deworm them which I do three times 10 days apart with Strongid-T (works well for me).. I deworm my puppies many at times even if I do not see any worms, just as a precaution/preventative measure. At the same time I deworm the mother.

A journal is kept for every litter since birth and each client has a file with all info about thier puppy, etc... These files are in hard copy filed in a filing cabinet as well are in my data base in my computer. This includes all my show/breeding dogs/bitches files as well.

I am obsessed with organization and cleanliness and so everything has to be immaculately clean, organized and information at the tips of my fingers.

At what age can I say that I think this and that will be show prospects, this is difficult to say and is based on a litter by litter .

With Lola's 2009 litter for example the puppies were so exceptional I knew at 4 weeks which ones were my picks and as it turned out they were.

If one breeds enough and knows how their line developes they can more or less know by 5 weeks which may be the keepers and which are the pets.. but puppies change so much between 3-9 weeks that really no one can be 100% certain.

At times a puppy we feel is beautiful may turn out not to be and changes and/or falls apart, while another whom we felt was a so so puppy can prove to be very pretty and promissing.

My current litter Lola X Cole is a total outcross and COI% is 1.04 so it will be interesting to see the consistency of this litter. So far they look like oversized oinkers who love their groceries and are just content to lie down and nurse. They are so fat it is hard to even feel bones... let alone see what the basic conformation is like. They are trully paded to the bone..

By 8 weeks I hire a profes. temperament tester to test all puppies and a day later either travel to my handler's or she comes here and we grade the litter together.

I have a pretty good eye for a dog and can choose my puppies based on my years of experience and what I like but I always value another handler or knowldgeable breeder's opinion and will seek both , never relying on mine alone.

*Roxy:*

Re: pigment it is not usual for cream or white puppies to be born with such a definite jet black pigment, I was very fortunate to have them have such wonderful pigment. Both Cole and Lola have amazing dark pigment which neither have lost even at their age 3 plus and 4 plus yrs. old. so I am pretty sure these puppies will maintain pigment as their sire and dam did.

*Rockporters:*

You are lucky not to have the tearing syndrome.. It is very unsightely .
I was told by someone who had this problem that if a white dog's eyes tear to dab corn starch on the corners and this will absorb the tears and not cause staining. Staining is basically the reaction that the humidity around the eyes has with the oxygen in the air which causes the staining.

Puppies do tear alot especially when they break teeth and loose their deciduous and get their permanent in.. At this time their glands (neck) are also swollen and painful. They tear as a result of this as well. Once the permanet teeth come in and the deciduous are gone they are ok and pain free. 

I soak/wet tea towels with water, and then throw them in the freezer to freeze. then take them out and give the to the puppies when they are teething they spent a couple good hours on the frozen towels gnawing at them and relieving the gum pain. It helps alot.

*Penjillum:*

I see you are residing in the same province in Canada that I am (Que.) 
where do you live ?

Reds are beautiful and as I said many posts ago I admire the red breeders for the hard job they have ahead of them breeding reds.. It is not a color that is easy to deal with as the gene pool is small and the red breeders have to be even more careful that the black white breeders , since we have a much wider variety and pedigrees to choose form than the red breeders do.

I signed the FCI petition for reds years ago when they were trying and successfuly have to get the reds accepted as part of FCI. I am glad they did.

I will post photos here of the journal I keep which is scotch taped to my wall keeping tabs on all puppies from weight to when they open their eyes, deworming schedule etc.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

whitepoodles said:


> *Penjillum:*
> 
> I see you are residing in the same province in Canada that I am (Que.)
> where do you live ?
> 
> Reds are beautiful and as I said many posts ago I admire the red breeders for the hard job they have ahead of them breeding reds.. It is not a color that is easy to deal with as the gene pool is small and the red breeders have to be even more careful that the black white breeders , since we have a much wider variety and pedigrees to choose form than the red breeders do.
> 
> I signed the FCI petition for reds years ago when they were trying and successfuly have to get the reds accepted as part of FCI. I am glad they did.
> 
> I will post photos here of the journal I keep which is scotch taped to my wall keeping tabs on all puppies from weight to when they open their eyes, deworming schedule etc.


Yes we are!  We are located in the northern region of lanaudiere Quebec! 

I look forward to watching your puppers grow up on here


----------



## Chagall's mom

whitepoodles said:


> Tina:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like minis alot..
> 
> 
> Now that I see how wonderful miniatures are I asked my handler if she will be willing to transfer Salsa to my ownership with CKC papers and all and she agreed.
> 
> I will be breeding Salsa sometime in end of October to a beautiful miniature stud dog (black) who is now being shown/campaigned out west and will be having her puppies to raise sometime this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> My love will still be the standards but minis are just as wonderful..that is if they are sound and have great temperaments and disposition as does my girl Salsa.


Oh wow, *whitepoodles*! Minis from you sounds like a dream!! I will be waiting with baited breath to see those babies. As a devotee of the mini, I am super psyched you're going to be putting your talents and energies to use on your very own line (is that the correct term?) of them. Woohoo! Good things coming this fall for sure!


----------



## whitepoodles

Chagall'smom:

I never thought I would even want to own let alone breed miniatures.
My girl Salsa changed all this for me when I had the pleasure to get her from Jenn and teach her the ropes, handling classes grow her coat and live with her while my handler (who owns her) was busy campaigning my boy Cole.

After 2 months of Salsa living with George me and the dogs we both fell for her and I asked my handler to leave her with me.. I was so upset at the prospect of Salsa leaving our home to be bred by Jenn that I promissed Jenn I will whelp and raise the puppies at no expense to her and I did.

I have beautiful photos of the 6 pups 3 boys and 3 girls (whites and blacks) that Salsa produced in her first litter and I never looked back..

It was such a pleasure raising these 6 pups that I had decided ofcourse with Jenn's agreement to breed Salsa for her 2nd and last litter and keep a puppy bitch out of her to start my line with in future.

So Salsa's puppies this time will be mine since she will be transfered to my ownership by Jenn. She is Optigen "A" and has a wonderful disposition.. She rules our house and the standards bow to her if you can believe that.. which is true. She is also very posessive of me and has to come with me to the washroom and anywhere else I go.. She is a velcro dog.

When I whelped her litter (my first mini litter) I was so scared, I didnt know what weight they pups should be at on average.. I just said, Ok.. take a chance and dont be scared and just whelp them as you would standards.. 

I had one born at 5 ounces and the rest at 7-8 and I supplemented the smallest puppy and she made it.. She is now owned by a very good friend of mine who lost their standard poodle whom they purchased from me at 14 years old 

I will post some photos of Salsa waiting to deliver her puppies and also of her puppies. There is also a photo of Salsa lying on the carpet taken 2 days prior to whelping her pups. The black boy's head .. he is gorgeous and he was pick of litter.

I also want to mention that Salsa has 2 champions from her first litter who finished with multiple group placement wins from the junior puppy class and the male which Jenn picked out of the litter is now # 2 miniature poodle in Canada and is only 9 months old.. He is stunningly beautiful. There is also a cream bitch who is now starting her show career so there will be 4 puppies finished from Salsa's first litter. I am very proud of her and so is my handler Jenn. 

Salsa's son Atom is now being campaigned by my handler(his breeder) Jenn in Canada.

Boy is this long.. Sorry !!hwell:


----------



## spoospirit

_What a stunning little boy that black is!!! Mom was gimongous!! LOL You must be so proud of the what you accomplished with them.
_


----------



## whitepoodles

Spoospirit:

Thank you. Yes I am proud of what they have accomplished. 

I only raised and socialized them preparing them for the world and Jenn came to pick up the puppies when they were 9 weeks old and sold them to her clients, but kept the boy, she named Atom Her kennel prefix is DENOTE and she registered him as Denote Radioactive, hence lolol "Atom".

He is a darling, you should see him strutt his stuff in the ring and I have to admit any time that my Onyx was in the ring for puppy group, Atom would beat him..

LOL I dont mind loosing to a great dog and Atom is a beautiful dog.

Yes Salsa was HUGE but popped them out like a pro and finished in 2 hours 6 fat rolly pollies but all insize to date.


----------



## spoospirit

whitepoodles said:


> Spoospirit:
> 
> Thank you. Yes I am proud of what they have accomplished.
> 
> I only raised and socialized them preparing them for the world and Jenn came to pick up the puppies when they were 9 weeks old and sold them to her clients, but kept the boy, she named Atom Her kennel prefix is DENOTE and she registered him as Denote Radioactive, hence lolol "Atom".
> 
> He is a darling, you should see him strutt his stuff in the ring and I have to admit any time that my Onyx was in the ring for puppy group, Atom would beat him..
> 
> LOL I dont mind loosing to a great dog and Atom is a beautiful dog.
> 
> 
> Yes Salsa was HUGE but popped them out like a pro and finished in 2 hours 6 fat rolly pollies but all insize to date.


_
You are much too humble. You did the most challenging and demanding part of having pups. Kudos to you. I've yet to whelp my own litter; and although I have read much and followed puppy whelping here, I still feel a bit nervous about when the day finally comes (next spring.) Thank goodness for my sister, Dianne, who has whelped many a litter of pups. I see it as a full time job until they are placed in their new, forever homes.
_


----------



## whitepoodles

spoospirit;117255 said:


> _
> You are much too humble. You did the most challenging and demanding part of having pups. Kudos to you. I've yet to whelp my own litter; and although I have read much and followed puppy whelping here, I still feel a bit nervous about when the day finally comes (next spring.) Thank goodness for my sister, Dianne, who has whelped many a litter of pups. I see it as a full time job until they are placed in their new, forever homes.
> _





Spoospirit:

Thank you.

I LOVE whelping and raising them. It is my passion. Like to see the nice results at the end of the job.

Even with my standards I am so worried about socialization and making sure that the puppy buyers are happy with them. I just dread a phone call to tell me otherwise, so I do my best to make sure they are properly raised/socialized.

Yes it does take a tremendous amount of work if one is to do it by the book, but it is easy when you love what you do.

I know what you mean by being scared , I was too, but my dad was an obs/gyn surgeon and he gave me a few tips, to include a great sthetoscope which I still own and an autclave.

I also had a friend an elderly lady who was a midwife in Australia and she was also a Dachsie breeder . She came to my house with my very first litter and showed me how it is done.. I had a litter of 12 puppies and I was frantic to say the least.. but I managed. The most important thing is to be level headed and not panic. 

Fortunatley for you you have Dianne to help you and this will make things infinitely more relaxed and easier.

What colors are you breeding next spring?

You would love raising puppies. It is a wonderful experience and just from reading your numerous posts here you will make an exceptional breeder.

There is an excellent book which I have read and re read and it is a wealth of information about breeding raising and socializing puppies. I refer to it quite often even now after 16 years.

Canine Reproduction , A Breeder's Guide by Phyllis A. Holst, Ms. DVM.

Another great one is: Breeding A Litter, the Complete Book of Prenatal and Postnatal Care, by Beth J. Finder Harris. (Both are hard cover) Excellent.


----------



## Chagall's mom

whitepoodles said:


> Chagall'smom:
> 
> I never thought I would even want to own let alone breed miniatures.
> My girl Salsa changed all this for me when I had the pleasure to get her from Jenn and teach her the ropes, handling classes grow her coat and live with her while my handler (who owns her) was busy campaigning my boy Cole.
> 
> After 2 months of Salsa living with George me and the dogs we both fell for her and I asked my handler to leave her with me.. I was so upset at the prospect of Salsa leaving our home to be bred by Jenn that I promissed Jenn I will whelp and raise the puppies at no expense to her and I did.
> 
> I have beautiful photos of the 6 pups 3 boys and 3 girls (whites and blacks) that Salsa produced in her first litter and I never looked back..
> 
> It was such a pleasure raising these 6 pups that I had decided ofcourse with Jenn's agreement to breed Salsa for her 2nd and last litter and keep a puppy bitch out of her to start my line with in future.
> 
> So Salsa's puppies this time will be mine since she will be transfered to my ownership by Jenn. She is Optigen "A" and has a wonderful disposition.. She rules our house and the standards bow to her if you can believe that.. which is true. She is also very posessive of me and has to come with me to the washroom and anywhere else I go.. She is a velcro dog.
> 
> When I whelped her litter (my first mini litter) I was so scared, I didnt know what weight they pups should be at on average.. I just said, Ok.. take a chance and dont be scared and just whelp them as you would standards..
> 
> I had one born at 5 ounces and the rest at 7-8 and I supplemented the smallest puppy and she made it.. She is now owned by a very good friend of mine who lost their standard poodle whom they purchased from me at 14 years old
> 
> I will post some photos of Salsa waiting to deliver her puppies and also of her puppies. There is also a photo of Salsa lying on the carpet taken 2 days prior to whelping her pups. The black boy's head .. he is gorgeous and he was pick of litter.
> 
> I also want to mention that Salsa has 2 champions from her first litter who finished with multiple group placement wins from the junior puppy class and the male which Jenn picked out of the litter is now # 2 miniature poodle in Canada and is only 9 months old.. He is stunningly beautiful. There is also a cream bitch who is now starting her show career so there will be 4 puppies finished from Salsa's first litter. I am very proud of her and so is my handler Jenn.
> 
> Salsa's son Atom is now being campaigned by my handler(his breeder) Jenn in Canada.
> 
> Boy is this long.. Sorry !!hwell:


*whitepoodles: *I soaked up every word you wrote with great relish! I just adore your passion for poodles! I was thrilled to see the pictures. I love how Salsa charmed you and the whole story of how you fell in love with her. Bless her beautiful soul for being such a great ambassador for the variety and having you join forces with her to bring more wonderful minis into the world. I am so ga-ga for minis that it truly thrills me to hear all about your involvement with them. I cannot imagine being responsible for precious minipoo pups weighing a few ounces. I was intimidated by Chagall weighing 4 lb. 2 oz. as a pup when we brought him home. I think you must have a wonderfully fulfilling life because you truly are doing something you love and excel at. I'm just so glad minipoos fit into that equation! Thanks so much for telling the Salsa story. It is just wonderful! I sure wish I lived closer to you (I'm in New Jersey), I'd be sitting on your doorstep day and night waiting to catch a glimpse of your poodles.


----------



## whitepoodles

Chagall'smom:

Thank you. You are too kind.

Some of the minis I was exposed to really turned me off to owning, breeding and raising them..... The ones I came in contact with were either too yappy, barky or skittish and way too hyper or way too shy...

When I had the pleasure to meet Salsa and have her live with me in my house for the 2 months taking care of her coat etc... she completely changed my perception about this variety, moreover once I had her puppies and saw how wonderful it is to raise a litter of minis,and seeing how wonderfully they turned out temperament wise, it is only then I asked my handler if she would not mind allowing me to breed a litter out of Salsa , keep a girl for myself and embark on a qualitly miniature breeding program.

Jenn said yes and not only did she agree to my breeding Salsa she also said , she will transfer Salsa's CKC registration papers to my ownership. 

I offered to co own the girl I will be keeping out of Salsa's 2nd and last litter with Jenn, and She will be showing her next year.

I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Chagall's mom

whitepoodles said:


> Chagall'smom:
> 
> Thank you. You are too kind.
> 
> Some of the minis I was exposed to really turned me off to owning, breeding and raising them..... The ones I came in contact with were either too yappy, barky or skittish and way too hyper or way too shy...
> 
> When I had the pleasure to meet Salsa and have her live with me in my house for the 2 months taking care of her coat etc... she completely changed my perception about this variety, moreover once I had her puppies and saw how wonderful it is to raise a litter of minis,and seeing how wonderfully they turned out temperament wise, it is only then I asked my handler if she would not mind allowing me to breed a litter out of Salsa , keep a girl for myself and embark on a qualitly miniature breeding program.
> 
> Jenn said yes and not only did she agree to my breeding Salsa she also said , she will transfer Salsa's CKC registration papers to my ownership.
> 
> I offered to co own the girl I will be keeping out of Salsa's 2nd and last litter with Jenn, and She will be showing her next year.
> 
> I am so looking forward to it.


*
whitepoodles:* I know others who have had the same impression of minis you did originally; yappy, hyper, etc. I even recall meeting some when I was kid that seemed downright possessed. I guess we owe a huge thanks to quality breeders who worked to adjust the temperament over the years to what I now think is more prevalent; jaunty, active, friendly dogs. I was so fortunate over the past 10 years to meet some really well-balanced lovely minis and have access to their breeder when I was ready to add a poodle to our lives. I owe her everything for making my sweet, friendly little boy possible. Truth be told, when I first brought Chagall to our vet for his puppy wellness exam, I got the strong sense he was a "no poodle" guy. In fact, he told me outright, "He [Chagall] is very friendly now, you'll be lucky if he stays that way." Well, he's come to eat his words! Not only is Chagall friendly to every person he sees, he's one of the vet's dog's bet buddies, and she's an Italian Mastiff "pup" of 95 lbs.!! As for the yappy thing, Chagall only goes all barky when squirrels, robins or deer invade "his" property while he's looking out the window. When he's outside, he just chases them, without making a sound.


----------



## whitepoodles

Chagall'smom:

Your boy sounds WONDERFUL and has the type of temperament I love and feel comfortable with.

As a breeder I cant afford to have iffy temperaments or crazy hyper or shy dogs because most of the clients I sell pups to are encouraged to visit my home and meet me and my dogs and if I had bred insanity I would not be here today. I am fortunate I was blessed with good poodles who are normal and posess true breed character.

I also occasionally produce a high energy dog and very enthusiastic greeter to both humans and canines, but a far cry from being insane or hyper active or nervous/shy. This will never enter my breeding program no matter how stunning the dog is. Show career is very short and anyway most of our dogs end up in pet homes and I want them to be enjoyed by the owner.

Glad your boy does not fall into the category I was accustomed to with many minis out there and I hope you enjoy him for many many more years to come.

The good thing about minis is also that they have less genetic issues than standards do and they are a healthier variety and also longer lived.


----------



## whitepoodles

I took more photos today of the little porkers so am posting.

They are 10 days old today god are they EVER big !!!.. 

The smallest one is over 2 pounds the biggest is 2.5 pounds...

They are so fat you can hardly see structure


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Such gorgeous ice whites, LOVE them!

Nice and chunky...

Would you mind sharing with me what you use to mark them with to tell the difference between them?


----------



## meghf

Eeeek! I want one, I need one!!! They are just so cute. I have loved this thread and learning about your breeding practices, etc. It's been so educational and interesting!

P.S. Please move to Georgia so I can play with your puppies! Thanks! ray2: (that's me begging).


----------



## whitepoodles

Penjilum:

I will send you photos tomorrow so that you can try your beautiful art on my guys.. I appreciate it !

Meghf:

I have a close friend who lives in Franklin, Georgia . She breeds beautiful poodles. I went to visit 4 years ago, loved it.. the heat was unbearable though. Atlanta is gorgeous.

Where do you live ?


----------



## whitepoodles

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Such gorgeous ice whites, LOVE them!
> 
> Nice and chunky...
> 
> Would you mind sharing with me what you use to mark them with to tell the difference between them?



Penjilum:

If you go to page 8 of this thread and read post # 80 (on the right hand side of each post) you will be able to read about the stuff I use on my puppies to identify them after birth. The post also contains other stuff I do with the pups while raising them.


----------



## meghf

I'm in the 'burbs about 20 minutes north of Atlanta. It looks like Franklin is about 2 hours Southwest. It is ridiculously hot down here! I just moved back down here after spending the past 8 years in New Hampshire and Boston so this is interesting change. I'll be happy for the change come winter though, when I don't have to scrape my car or dig it out of 2 feet of snow!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Oh Ora....could they possibly be more precious? Lola looks liike a wonderful Mommy, and those kids...GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## whitepoodles

meghf said:


> I'm in the 'burbs about 20 minutes north of Atlanta. It looks like Franklin is about 2 hours Southwest. It is ridiculously hot down here! I just moved back down here after spending the past 8 years in New Hampshire and Boston so this is interesting change. I'll be happy for the change come winter though, when I don't have to scrape my car or dig it out of 2 feet of snow!!



YOU BET

We have drowned in snow and 30 below zero for numerous days this past winter and the almanac said it will be a cold one but Oh boy was it ever an understatement.. 

The poodles didnt mind.. They loved it.. with a couple lifting their feet off the freezing ground for a couple of minutes, they overall managed better than I did.. BRRRRR:smow:

I LOVE New Hampshire... beautiful country.


----------



## whitepoodles

Cherrie:

Thanks, LOL do you have a formula to stop them from growing ?

This litter is definitely unusual.. 

They look like little mastifs...


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

whitepoodles said:


> Penjilum:
> 
> I will send you photos tomorrow so that you can try your beautiful art on my guys.. I appreciate it !
> 
> Looking forward to doing them for you!


----------



## amerique2

Thanks, Ora, for all the details. I just love this forum! The amount of knowledge and experience is unbeatable! Thanks for sharing what you've learned and for what you continue to learn. These puppies are precious!!! I love, love, love white poodles especially since you can see their dark eyes. Can't wait til these puppies open their eyes and we can see them.

I had a white mini poodle growing up. She had a wonderful temperament, not hyper or yappy. She was a cherished family member. Will be looking forward to seeing more of your minis. Wonder what the average litter for a mini is? You were blessed with six!


----------



## whitepoodles

amerique2 said:


> Thanks, Ora, for all the details. I just love this forum! The amount of knowledge and experience is unbeatable! Thanks for sharing what you've learned and for what you continue to learn. These puppies are precious!!! I love, love, love white poodles especially since you can see their dark eyes. Can't wait til these puppies open their eyes and we can see them.
> 
> I had a white mini poodle growing up. She had a wonderful temperament, not hyper or yappy. She was a cherished family member. Will be looking forward to seeing more of your minis. Wonder what the average litter for a mini is? You were blessed with six!


Ameriqu2:

You were very fortunate to have this type of temperament and this is so easy to live with... I cant imagine anyother type, I would go mental.

There is not really an average litter for a mini, If I am not mistaken I recall there were 12 puppies in a mini litter years ago and the breeder sent an article to PV magazine. 

I would say between 3 and 6 is the average but dont quote me on that because I am just now starting in minis. Standards I know, but am looking forward to learn from reputable mini breeders about this variety and pedigrees etc... so that I am armed with as much knowledge before each breeding.


----------



## Olie

whitepoodles said:


> Cherrie:
> 
> Thanks, LOL do you have a formula to stop them from growing ?
> 
> This litter is definitely unusual..
> 
> They look like little mastifs...


How funny - my BF was looking last night and said "why didn't we get one from this litter?" LOL - he feels the same as me, if we could we would have wall to wall poodles. NOT!! 3 will be my max!


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie:
LOL dont dont have more than 3 poodles.. This is also the max I want but I will not place my boys Onyx and Cole.. They are intact males and I am responsible for their behavior.

NOt too many owners will fair well with intact males no matter how wonderful a temperament they have they are still more charged than the average neutered dog, so these boys stay with me until the end of their natural life, never to be placed with friends or clients.

I now have 3 standards and 1 miniature. I will be keeping a girl from this litter and will go up to 4 standards adn 1 mini as such 5 in my house.. 

OK, LOL this is where I am stopping. A wonderful breeder friend of mine in Toronto is looking for a companion for her mom and asked me if I will be willing to place the girl I keep out of Lola and Cole's current litter and I told her yes, after she finishes her championship. And so No. 5 standard will be going to my good friend's mom whom I trust implicitly and will be coming here to whelp her 2 litters then she will be spayed and continue living with them.

This is how I keep my numbers down and still have the ability to sleep well at night knowing that both my pets and show/breeding dogs are in wonderful homes.

I really can not/will not own more than 3-4 standards. It will be unfair to the dogs, and also there are doggy number restrictions in my suburb.


----------



## pudel luv

Ora, Those babies are STUNNING ! 

Better to be little chunkers now than scrawny, right? Maybe they'll end up being less picky eaters than most standards I know. So many friends and poodle owners I know state that their dogs are very picky eaters. I say they are "discerning" . Who wants to eat the same thing every day? My eldest spoo figured this out quick. Wait around long enough and she'll sprinkle some fresh grated cheese on top of my meal. Toulouse holds out for the condiments.
It's too funny.

Thanks so much for sharing the 10 days old photos. They are breathtaking!


----------



## whitepoodles

Poodluv:

The oinkers certainly keep me busy and will get even busier as they continue to open their eye/ears and mom will start to feed less and less starting at 3 weeks and on.

This part from 1-3 weeks is the easiest part of raising the pups, they need nothing from you but cleanliness and everything from their dam, feeding, warmth, stimulation.

The hard work starts at 3 weeks when you start weaning them, cleaning after them and starting the potty training on newspaper, shaving faces, and bathing...WOW what a job !

So true about finniky eaters.. Poodles are known for this much more so the standards than minis. Salsa is a chunky girl and so padded she should really go on a strict diet , my others are lean but well padded still ribs can be felt.

When my husband takes out a piece of bread , LOL usually raisin bread they stop eating, leave their dishes and surround him.. I tell him NO, not before they finish their food.. They have such a sad look to their eyes.. but it does not impress me.. LOLOL


----------



## schpeckie

Where did you get such nice pens? Do you have carpet in where they play and sleep?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Yes, I liike that set up and the white pen for the three weeks and up stage. Very clean looking. 

Ora....dogs should not eat raisins, or grapes. I used to feel my guys raisin toast andd mt vet blasted me. He said they can be deadly. He gave me a list of no-no foods:

raisins
grapes
raw onions
sweet potato skins (the flesh is okay but not the skin)
some vets say romaine lettuce


----------



## *tina*

OH, I LOVE THEM! Why does Hawaii have stupid quarantine laws :lol:? Not to mention not wanting to have to ship a big dog back to the mainland one of these years. I want one :lol:


----------



## whitepoodles

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, I liike that set up and the white pen for the three weeks and up stage. Very clean looking.
> 
> Ora....dogs should not eat raisins, or grapes. I used to feel my guys raisin toast andd mt vet blasted me. He said they can be deadly. He gave me a list of no-no foods:
> 
> raisins
> grapes
> raw onions
> sweet potato skins (the flesh is okay but not the skin)
> some vets say romaine lettuce


Arreau:

Ofcourse I know that raisins should not be fed to dogs. Not my first picnic...

I take the raisins out before giving the bread to them and eat the raisins myself (bad girl ,should be on diet, but am cheating lately...

Garlic is also in the onion family and giving it to them can cause havoc.

I never heard of the sweet potatoe skin, mine love it and I also grate it into the veggie mixture. I never heard anything about avoiding it in the dog's diet.

Also Romaine Lettuce has a ton of Folic Acid which is very beneficial to dogs and so I do give lots of green leaf...at times grate curly lettuce, kale (NOT SPINACH) and other green leaf veggies, Dandelion, etc... they all do well.

Can you please give me the reasons for not using Sweete potatoe skins (cooked or raw ?) and do you have a link somewhere I can access which tells why not sw. potatoe skins and romain? 

I dont want to give my dogs anything which can compromise their health in the long run nor suggest any of my puppy clients do.. So let me know pls.


----------



## whitepoodles

schpeckie;117759 said:


> Where did you get such nice pens? Do you have carpet in where they play and sleep?


Schpeckie:

Which pens do you mean the ones I set up to raise the pups in after they are 4 weeks old? 

The set up measures 10 feet by 4 feet and I set it up in the family room overlooking our back yard and garden . Its on the second level of the house.
The whelping room is adjacent to our master bdrm. on the upper level.

I found out about these pens when I drove to Kentucky (Kentuckiana Cluster) to see Cole being shown there by a U.S. handler. 

I was so excited to be able to purchase them because until then I raised my puppies in metal ex pens on top of a big tarpoline covered with thick blankets.

Now I have 6 trays which connect and form a 10 X 4 foot floor on which I place thick blankets to one section and form a poo/pee area on the opositve section giving the puppies both enough room where to play/eat/sleep and also spacious area where to eliminate.

Paper training starts early here at 3 weeks old the moment they are starting weaning on dog food. I place them on the nespaper in dividually until they learn to fast trott to the papers and make there rather than on their bedding.

By the time they are transported to the large white pen in the family room , they run to the papers and dont soil where they sleep eat and play..

Ofcourse there are the occasional accidents but most by 4.5 weeks old will run to do their business in the proper area. Poodles are VERY clean and if taught to be so from early on they will not soil where they sleep or eat/play.

I monitor this very carefully to make sure it lessens my work of changing blankets and doing laundry. The newspaper where they eliminated is replaced the minute it is covered with a couple of eliminations and changed. This way they dont come back with dirty and poo/urine soaked feet to their play area.

Hard and very time consuming but rewarding.

So the pen was ordered from a company in Arizona called ROVER PET ENCLOSURES.. It is not cheap but the best investment a breeder can invest in.
It is easy to assemble and take down, very easy to clean, safe for puppies as they can not get through the gague and also can not catch their teeth on the metal.. The pannels are thick and sturdy and are very easy to use.

I am extremely happy with my purchase and have it for 5 years already never broken and always easily cleaned, with a wet towel and/or sponge. NO need for abrasive cleaners, just a disinfectant which should be carefully and thoroughly wiped after it has been used to clean the panels.

The address of the company which sells them is:

Rover Pet Company Dog Beds, Cat Beds, Pet Gates and Pet Enclosures
20 Kiji Dava Circle
Prescott, AZ 86301 5613

*Toll Free Tel. #: 800-658-5925 or 928-445-6565 *(I would call the direct line first as they answer it faster.
Fax #: 928-776-7001


----------



## whitepoodles

*tina* said:


> OH, I LOVE THEM! Why does Hawaii have stupid quarantine laws :lol:? Not to mention not wanting to have to ship a big dog back to the mainland one of these years. I want one :lol:


Tina:

Australia has it to and I believe the Nordic countries (am not sure about the latter but believe it may apply).


----------



## Winnow

whitepoodles said:


> Tina:
> 
> Australia has it to and I believe the Nordic countries (am not sure about the latter but believe it may apply).


Iceland is the only Scandinavian country with a quarantine. The rest just need there pet passport.


----------



## schpeckie

That is fantastic! I see that they are a little pricey - but I will look here in Canada. Thanks so much for the information! Sylvia


----------



## whitepoodles

schpeckie said:


> That is fantastic! I see that they are a little pricey - but I will look here in Canada. Thanks so much for the information! Sylvia


 Sylvia:

Yes I agree they are very pricy, unfortunately they can not be found in Canada. No one here or in the U.S. makes them except for this company and they do have the monopoly on this item.. They can therefore charge as much as they want.

It is expensive but OH is it ever wonderful and practical.. It is worth the investment 200% . THe shipping though is the killer. I am fortunate I was in Kentucky when I purchased the panels but then needed to ad some more and the shipping was horrendously expensive.. but it is a once in a lifetime investment... 

If anyone on this board knows of a company in Canada that makes these enclosures or something of similar quality, please let me know. 

The whelping box I have made myself from corrugated 3/4 inch width panels. Purchased COROPLAST plastic panels measuring 48 X 60 (inches) and made a box measuring 48 X 60 X 18 with an insert guard rail I can lift and remove when I Need to changed a whelp. pad and then put on top of the pad.


----------



## whitepoodles

Winnow;117784 said:


> Iceland is the only Scandinavian country with a quarantine. The rest just need there pet passport.



Winnow:

I believe but can be mistaken that years ago Sweden did have a quaranteen, didnt they.. I am not updated that much on foreign country quaranteen policy but I do recall that sweden had such a policy in past..
Is this so ?

What is then a pet passport. I know UK uses them.


----------



## whitepoodles

Puppies are now 2 weeks old. 

Eyes are fully open and ears semi. They are adorable. 
They started to gum each other and take thier entire sis's and bro's heads into their mouth and chew on their feet and tails.. 

They are up on leg which is very unusual at this age and some are literally running but still falling down/getting up again and running on all four.. LOL

They are adorable to watch and in one week from now is when the fun begins.

I cant believe how ice white they are with jet black pigment.

The guardrail came out today as they can see . Time surely flies.

They are an average of 3 plus pounds each. Moose poodles, a new trend


----------



## Olie

They grow really fast and they are super white! Amazing looking pups, I bet the owners of these babies are so pleased and excited at these ice white beauties!


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie:

I hope they are, most are out of towners with this litter so I have already made plans with some of my friends and neighbour's kids to come and visit the pups starting at 3 weeks to socialize them with both adults and children.

I keep sending photos to my out of town clients every 3 days so that they too will feel as though they are part of the puppies' growing process as if they were here visiting. They are happy, and given they get photos of each pup marked with its specific blue/pink dot they follow each and by the time the pup is graded and chosen for each client they have photos of their puppies from birth to 9 weeks of age.


----------



## Locket

I want one!!! Those pups are just incredible. 
I hope you plan on breeding for at least another 5 years...I want an Ormar pup!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

These puppies are simply adorable. I can't get enough! It makes me want to find a breeder in my area and become good friends just so I can go through the experience of raising pups!


----------



## pudel luv

Locket said:


> I hope you plan on breeding for at least another 5 years...I want an Ormar pup!


DITTO ...ME TOO ! They are breathtaking !


----------



## whitepoodles

[*QUOTE=ChocolateMillie;118376]These puppies are simply adorable. I can't get enough! It makes me want to find a breeder in my area and become good friends just so I can go through the experience of raising pups![/QUOTE]*

If you can do this I assure you it will be the most rewarding and amazing experiences.

Each litter is a miracle of life and every litter I whelp another client is invited to attend the birth of the puppies.

Some clients who are local ask me if they can come and see how pups are born and I say yes, but I choose who at random I do not let more than 1 or 2 at a time with each litter born.

My females LOVE people and they dont mind at all to have visitors while they whelp and later when they tend to their newborns.

I have heard that there are females who wont let any person but their breeder in the same room their puppies are. I dont have this issue and the only ones that my girl wont let in the room with the pups are my other poodles, as they are protective.

Once the puppies are circa 3 weeks old the my girl relaxes and my other poos can come and visit/see the puppies.

Cole loves to play with puppies

If you can find a good breeder in your area who will be willing to share this wonderful experience with you... I would go for it...


----------



## whitepoodles

[*QUOTE=Locket;118373]I want one!!! Those pups are just incredible. 
I hope you plan on breeding for at least another 5 years...I want an Ormar pup![/QUOTE]*

Locket:

Sorry but they are all spoken for.

My 2011 litter (Cole and Emmy ) is also spoken for.

I breed one litter per year , at times 2 (at most), so my pups are mostly spoken for 1 year before I breed each litter.

I would rather breed 1 at most 2 annually and not get stuck with puppies.
Mine have homes long before they are whelped.


----------



## Locket

I know they all have homes, and I cannot add to the family for a while. That is why I hope you are still breeding when I have the space, time and money for a new spoo pup!


----------



## maci101

CONGRATS i love cream poodles!


----------



## *tina*

I don't think it's possible, but they are getting cuter all the time! I can only hope that you will still be breeding minis and we are able to get back to the mainland to get one one of these days. I too, am now in love with Ormar Poodles


----------



## whitepoodles

Locket;118433 said:


> I know they all have homes, and I cannot add to the family for a while. That is why I hope you are still breeding when I have the space, time and money for a new spoo pup!


Locket:

Yes ofcourse I will be breeding in future. This is my passion, I love puppies and raising them.


----------



## whitepoodles

*tina* said:


> I don't think it's possible, but they are getting cuter all the time! I can only hope that you will still be breeding minis and we are able to get back to the mainland to get one one of these days. I too, am now in love with Ormar Poodles


Tina:
After living with my miniature girl Salsa now for nearly 2 years I have fallen IN LOVE with miniature poodles. She is a very special girl wonderful temperament.

Her first litter produced beautiful puppies and wonderful temperaments.

She will be bred this coming October and this will be my first home bred mini litter. The first litter was bred by my handler and now Salsa will be transfered to my name so that she will be forming my miniature foundation female.

So, now I am also embarking on a miniature breeding program as I really love this variety. Again only 1 litter of mini per year and 1 litter of standards that is all what I will ever want to produce.


----------



## CelticKitti

Ora, 

Do you let your foster mom's be there while their dog is whelping? Or do they get to excited to see them. I'm really excited for Mia to possibly have puppies in the future (she's still to young yet) and would like to be there, but I'm not sure how she'd react.


----------



## whitepoodles

CelticKitti said:


> Ora,
> 
> *Do you let your foster mom's be there while their dog is whelping? Or do they get to excited to see them. I'm really excited for Mia to possibly have puppies in the future (she's still to young yet) and would like to be there, but I'm not sure how she'd react.*




Celtikitti:

Yes I ALWAYS do. That is if they want to , they are more than welcomed to come and see the litter born.

Usually females that whelp are not so concerned with whom they know , they are really concentrating on each contraction and pushing their puppies out, and so usually who is in the room is not bothering them. At least my females are not bothered by people being in the room.

I have had many forster moms come and see thier girls birth a litter.

I have also included them in the whelping process by offering and showing them how to dry a puppy and cut the umbilical cord , and in general help out if they want to. 

They are all so thrilled to be able to witness the birth and be of some assistance as well.

It is an experience for them which they never forget.

I hope you are able to also do it, as it is very rewarding and a memory to cherish.


----------



## amerique2

Those are the most darling little puppies! Thanks for keeping us supplied with pics as they develop. So sweet and innocent. I'd love to see them mouthing each other and learning to balance and run. Know you're enjoying this special time.


----------



## penny_ann

Just saw this thread. The puppies are so precious and beautiful! I look forward to more pics.


----------



## whitepoodles

Penny Ann

Thank you.


----------



## whitepoodles

Cole X Lola puppies now 19 days old.

Running around the box, giving loads of kisses, eyes and ears fully open.

They are learning to lap on my face and arms....

Very pleased with them, they are good babies, with pretty heads and nice tiny black eyes


----------



## creativeparti

love them... so pretty


----------



## spoowhisperer

whitepoodles said:


> Cole X Lola puppies now 19 days old.
> 
> Running around the box, giving loads of kisses, eyes and ears fully open.
> 
> They are learning to lap on my face and arms....
> 
> Very pleased with them, they are good babies, with pretty heads and nice tiny black eyes


How do you get anything done around the house? I'd be in with the puppies all day long not wanting to miss a thing! You've got a gorgeous gorgeous litter, you must feel wonderful about them.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

They are so pretty Ora! Growing nice and beautifully 
Nice chunkers too!
It's so great that you document these stages for their future families, they will soon be just precious memories!


----------



## Karma'sACat

They are gorgeous!
Ora, I so admire you and how you breed (and your gorgeous dogs of course!). I would love to one day have one of your pups. A question: how would you feel about one of your pups one day becoming a service dog? This is seriously advanced planning since the new Spoo will be working for (hopefully) the next 8 years but after Dixie's sudden retirement, I want to be ready.


----------



## whitepoodles

Pengjilum & Creativeparti:

Thanks for your kind comments.

I take photos of pups three times per week. Alot of my clients are not local and cant see the puppies grow and interact wtih them.. so I do take photos and send alot to them to make them feel as part of the whole growing process. They ahve a ton of albums already, LOL


Karma'sCat:

I dont have a problem in placing a puppy to become a service dog, that as long as the owner is responsible, loving and a forever home.. I would never deny my dogs to become a loving and helpful companion to someone who has physical limitations..

That also depends on what type of service the dog has to perform or is needed for. So many things have to be taken into consideration to include the type of service/help the owner wants/needs.

Thanks so much for your lovely comments. I try my best to be a good responsible breeder. I do not know nor do I ever want to know any other way.

I was taught by my parents that if I cant do something as close to 100% as I can , not to even bother trying.. I live by this rule also when it comes to breeding, selling and housing my dogs.


----------



## whitepoodles

spoowhisperer;119523[COLOR="Red" said:


> ]How do you get anything done around the house? I'd be in with the puppies all day long not wanting to miss a thing! You've got a gorgeous gorgeous litter, you must feel wonderful about them.[/quote
> 
> Spoowhisperer:
> 
> I must clean my house or I will go insane. I am extremely anal. I cant wait until the pups turn 3 weeks old so that I can shave their faces wtih the small cordless clipper and start getting them used to grooming.
> 
> They are already adjusted and accept nail clipping. I started to clip their nails two days after they were born and continue doing so twice per week to not only get them used to the clipping but to also prevent them from scratching their mom's nipples and sensitive skin around it.
> 
> My house must be spotless or I would be uncomfortable. The pups must be very clean, no other way.
> 
> I gave them a semi bath and blow dried them with my hand drier yesterday just to freshen them up as they started to pee and poo on their own now..
> They tollerated the water beautfiully and didnt fight me at all.
> 
> All in all it was a pleasurable experience for both myself and the pups. NO drama involved, LOL


----------



## roxy25

whitepoodles said:


> Cole X Lola puppies now 19 days old.
> 
> Running around the box, giving loads of kisses, eyes and ears fully open.
> 
> They are learning to lap on my face and arms....
> 
> Very pleased with them, they are good babies, with pretty heads and nice tiny black eyes


OMG they are just darling ! These puppies are SERIOUSLY making me want a white Standard now. What do you plan on keeping a boy or girl ?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Holy moly! I can smell the puppy breath just looking at those sweet babies. They are growing so fast!


----------



## Olie

I just love puppies! They are so incredibly white and precious. 

So great you doing nails and trimming so early, thats a great help to the dog and owners.


----------



## pudel luv

roxy25 said:


> OMG they are just darling ! These puppies are SERIOUSLY making me want a white Standard now. What do you plan on keeping a boy or girl ?


I'm with Roxy on this one ... 
I'm also becoming a "convert" from watching this litter. 
Ora may have a bit to do with it as well .

They are looking FANTASTIC !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Simply beautiful Ora!!!!


----------



## whitepoodles

LOL remember guys there IS difference in temperament between whites and blacks.

Blacks are at times easier to handle than the whites.

Whites are at times more stubborn and a bit more high energy than blacks. 

Speaking strictly from personal experience of breeding both and also hearing so many times handlers saying, oh well what do you want he has a white's brain... LOL

I find that the whites are more velcro dogs by comparrison to the blacks, again from personal experience and others may find this the opposite.

You can hide faults with a black which you can not with a white so if I pick to go on with a white, it really has to be a good one or it will be sold as a pet.

I am planning on keeping a girl from this litter.

Pick male is going to a former poodle breeder/handler/groomer who moved from California to Toronto and wants a boy to owner handle/special here in Cda. The boy will be co owned with me (No breeding rights to his other owner) 

Another puppy bitch is going to Unique Poodles in the U.S.

Another female is going to a nice lady in PA who just got a U.S. Ch. title on her white bitch and had her puppy place at PCA nationals in her class. She liked Cole and Lola and wants to incorporate them in her line. She will be co owned with me.

Another puppy bitch is going to a home in Belleville, Ontario, to a groomer who wants a quality puppy to compete in grooming competitions with. NO breeding .

The other 3 pups will be sold as companions.


----------



## whitepoodles

Thank you *ALL *for your lovely comments and compliments.


----------



## apoodleaday

Such adorable little chubs  Their tiny black eyes and noses are so sweet. Give em and extra snuggle from Lacey and me. She loves puppies!


----------



## Rockporters

Ora you know that I love them all . Such beautiful babies! I love the thought and care you put into them. You truly are wonderful breeder. Not to mention a kick butt house cleaner, that room is AMAZING. I thought that I was particular and neat, but I think you may have me beat LOL!

Now as for the white vs. black velcro thing. Jasper follows me so closely through the house that his cold wet nose keeps running into my leg LOL. If I DARE to go to the bathroom without the 2 dogs and cat, 3 noses ram the door trying to open it. Really, what is the fascination?!

Totally agree about hiding faults in blacks. Every little thing stands out on a white or cream. I also think it's harder to find a pretty face in white and cream, but maybe that's just been my own experience.

As for stubborn and high energy... you must meet Jasper. LOL I'll try to take a video of him pouting into a "down". I shouldn't laugh at him, I know.


----------



## faerie

my black spoo is definitely a velcro dog (hard to type with dog on top of laptop)
do think my sister's white spoo is bouncier.
loving your pretty babies.


----------



## whitepoodles

Apoodlelady:

Thank you.. Your girl looks beautiful.. I love her ice white LOOOONG ear feathers.
I got so lazy three months ago that I shaved or rather cut Cole's huge ears coat so short to his muzzle.. 

I want to show him in stud dog class at both the Cda. and U.S. Nationals so I better grow his ears back.

Rockporters:

You have me laughing. I was told that being a cleanliness freak is trully a vice.. Then you have more virtues than I have ... and so your vice isnt that bad.. LOL

If I breed and raise puppies in the same house I live in, than their premisses are treated as are mine in the house, no difference.... But I do have to admit, I am anal when it comes to being spotless and my body and hands are paying the toll. I definitely have OCD about cleanliness.... hwell:

What I see in the whites is only from personal experiences but granted ofcourse there are blacks out there that are velcro dogs.. My boy Knight was such a dog and your boy is as well. 

My dogs blacks and white follow me to the bathroom and if they could get into the shower with me they would.. LOLOL they are so velcroyeee.

Anessa my black is more demure and like a lady, Cole will actually nose down the door whether he is invited in or not and march right on it and settle on our bed WITHOUT an invitation. Anessa and Salsa (blacks) wait like ladies while he commands the bed.. LOL

They each have their own funny character and are trully so comical at times.

Oh I am sure that Jasper would not mind the occasional laugh at him thing. They actually enjoy it when I crack up a laugh and clap my hands.. it eggs them on and they get high and more fiesty..


----------



## Locket

These little bundles are too precious!!!


----------



## whitepoodles

Thank you Faerie & Locket.


----------



## Chagall's mom

What dreamy puppies!! I wish there was a video camera on then 24/7 so I could sit and watch them day and night. (All the fun and none of the work, yeah, that's cheating I know!!) You really are a credit to poodle breeding and rearing. Neat to discover a lady like you. I'm definitely thinking I'll have to make a "field trip" up your way one day to meet you and your fabulous poodles. If you are ever in the NY/NJ area, you must let me know!


----------



## jak

whitepoodles said:


> LOL remember guys there IS difference in temperament between whites and blacks.
> 
> Blacks are at times easier to handle than the whites.
> 
> Whites are at times more stubborn and a bit more high energy than blacks.
> 
> Speaking strictly from personal experience of breeding both and also hearing so many times handlers saying, oh well what do you want he has a white's brain... LOL
> 
> I find that the whites are more velcro dogs by comparrison to the blacks, again from personal experience and others may find this the opposite.
> 
> You can hide faults with a black which you can not with a white so if I pick to go on with a white, it really has to be a good one or it will be sold as a pet.
> 
> I am planning on keeping a girl from this litter.
> 
> Pick male is going to a former poodle breeder/handler/groomer who moved from California to Toronto and wants a boy to owner handle/special here in Cda. The boy will be co owned with me (No breeding rights to his other owner)
> 
> Another puppy bitch is going to Unique Poodles in the U.S.
> 
> Another female is going to a nice lady in PA who just got a U.S. Ch. title on her white bitch and had her puppy place at PCA nationals in her class. She liked Cole and Lola and wants to incorporate them in her line. She will be co owned with me.
> 
> Another puppy bitch is going to a home in Belleville, Ontario, to a groomer who wants a quality puppy to compete in grooming competitions with. NO breeding .
> 
> The other 3 pups will be sold as companions.


I have my velcro white sitting right here beside me!! lol

I think you made a mistake Ora,

1 white is going to be exported to NZ, to a young lad who wants to show, and compete in agility and obedience!!! :rofl:


----------



## Aidan

Oh, beautiful beautiful babies! I must have missed this post while on vacation. I hope you will continue to post pics of them as they get older.


----------



## whitepoodles

Faeri, Locket, Chagall'smom, Aidan:

Thanks guys for the nice comments.


Jak:

LOL you make me ROFLMAO, love your sense of humor...... but I just cant call Unique to tell them that you want their puppy, or should I ? 
And... I know you will be a wonderful home and loving owner to any puppy that will be sharing your life in future.

The litter I am dreaming of having is going to be in 2.5 years from now, when I breed my pick puppy bitch out of Cole X Lola to the stud dog Lola was bred to in 2009 to produce my beautiful Onyx and Ceili.

You realize though that if you ever wish to import a puppy from anywhere in the world you will have to import them only at 9 mos. of age after they have had the rabies shot (S) and two titers done.

I am exporting a puppy to Australia next year (fall of 2011). The breeder will pick up the puppy,but I have to hold on to the pup for 9 mos. until her rabies is done and titer checked. There is Quaranteen in both N.Z. and Aust.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

whitepoodles said:


> Faeri, Locket, Chagall'smom, Aidan:
> 
> Thanks guys for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> Jak:
> 
> 
> You realize though that if you ever wish to import a puppy from anywhere in the world you will have to import them only at 9 mos. of age after they have had the rabies shot (S) and two titers done.


Just jumping in here!! Is that only true because he lives in New Zealand or is that true in the States as well? 

Well..I guess it couldn't be true in the States because Roxy just imported her cream puppy from Europe.


----------



## jak

whitepoodles said:


> Faeri, Locket, Chagall'smom, Aidan:
> 
> Thanks guys for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> Jak:
> 
> LOL you make me ROFLMAO, love your sense of humor...... but I just cant call Unique to tell them that you want their puppy, or should I ?
> And... I know you will be a wonderful home and loving owner to any puppy that will be sharing your life in future.
> 
> The litter I am dreaming of having is going to be in 2.5 years from now, when I breed my pick puppy bitch out of Cole X Lola to the stud dog Lola was bred to in 2009 to produce my beautiful Onyx and Ceili.
> 
> You realize though that if you ever wish to import a puppy from anywhere in the world you will have to import them only at 9 mos. of age after they have had the rabies shot (S) and two titers done.
> 
> I am exporting a puppy to Australia next year (fall of 2011). The breeder will pick up the puppy,but I have to hold on to the pup for 9 mos. until her rabies is done and titer checked. There is Quaranteen in both N.Z. and Aust.


hehe, I can call them if you want ?? lol! jk

Yeah, but that strict quarantine is only with the Americas.. We can import a puppy from somewhere like Sweden, and not wait until the puppy is 9 mos, and no quarantine! It's just the rabies countries that require them to be older with rabies etc.


----------



## whitepoodles

ChocolateMillie said:


> Just jumping in here!! Is that only true because he lives in New Zealand or is that true in the States as well?
> 
> Well..I guess it couldn't be true in the States because Roxy just imported her cream puppy from Europe.


ChocolateMIllie:

There is no quaranteen in most countries in Europe (to include France) and certainly the U .S. and Cda. do not have quaranteen

Australia and New Zealand do have quaranteen and that is why NO puppy younger than 9-10 mos. old can ever enter New Zealand and Australia.

They have to have two sets of Rabies shots and then be titered ( blood tested) for Rabies and to see the level of antibodies to Parvo.

As I said I am exporting a puppy from Cda. to Australia and they require that the dog stay with me (in quaranteen) and is vaccinated for Rabies as well as titered to see the antibody level. I have to hold on to the puppy bitch for 10 months in my house and only then she can travel to Australia.

Since I will NEVER send a young puppy to stay in a quaranteen in any country I offered the gentleman to have her stay with me until she is able to be aproved to enter Australia.

If Jak ever wants to import any of my puppies or any other breeder's puppies from the U.S. or Europe etc.. he will have to go through the same protocol.. Quaranteen either at the breeder's or in Australia.


----------



## whitepoodles

jak said:


> hehe, I can call them if you want ?? lol! jk
> 
> Yeah, but that strict quarantine is only with the Americas.. We can import a puppy from somewhere like Sweden, and not wait until the puppy is 9 mos, and no quarantine! It's just the rabies countries that require them to be older with rabies etc.


Jak:

Sorry I take it back.. so if you are to import from Europe you will not have to have the puppy spend time in a quaranteen ??? HOW IS THAT?

Most European countries do have Rabies, maybe Sweden doesnt.. but are you sure? Better check on that.

Are you sure that it is only from the Americas that quaranteen is required but from no other country in Europe? Please check and let me know. I would appreciate it.

As for you calling Unique.. LOLOL by all means.. be my guest.. You are cute and witty....

Do you like the Voila and Chatain dogs?


----------



## flyingduster

relevant quotes from this link: http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/enter/personal/pets in regards to importing dogs in NZ...


> Dogs and cats coming from rabies free countries such as Australia, United Kingdom/Ireland, Sweden, Norway, Hawaii, and Singapore do not require quarantine, but do require certain pre import tests and treatments and will be inspected for ticks on arrival.





> Other countries (eg, USA, Canada, South Africa) are rabies controlled – these countries have rabies but it is managed through vaccination and surveillance. Dogs and cats from these countries must follow a specific procedure of rabies vaccination and blood testing before importation can be considered. They must also complete a number of other tests and treatments as well as complete quarantine on arrival.


pets must be at least 9 months old at departure from the second quote too, due to the rabies thing (gotta be 6-12 months after the first rabies vaccine is given)


----------



## jak

whitepoodles said:


> Jak:
> 
> Sorry I take it back.. so if you are to import from Europe you will not have to have the puppy spend time in a quaranteen ??? HOW IS THAT?
> 
> Most European countries do have Rabies, maybe Sweden doesnt.. but are you sure? Better check on that.
> 
> Are you sure that it is only from the Americas that quaranteen is required but from no other country in Europe? Please check and let me know. I would appreciate it.
> 
> As for you calling Unique.. LOLOL by all means.. be my guest.. You are cute and witty....
> 
> Do you like the Voila and Chatain dogs?



Lol! It's Fantastic!
haha, no quarantine means more puppy time


----------



## whitepoodles

Flyingduster

Thanks you for this information. I stand corrected then on some statements I have made previsouly.


----------



## penny_ann

They're so adorable! I agree. I could just watch them 24/7.


----------



## whitepoodles

Penny Ann:

Thank you . I do, LOL I watch them 24/7 . Love to see them open their eyes and start running around the box.. 3 weeks is the fun time as you can see them develope little personalities and they way they gum each other.. so much fun .


----------

